# Ferrari Califórnia- (Ferris Bueller day off)



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

This is the first finished in 2015, the Ferrari California from Ferris Bueller's Day Off, the kit is Academy but the tools are Italeri, except that they removed all Ferrari logos , thankfully they left the horse on the grille, I have to use metal transfer logos for trunk and engine.

The kit comes with very simple and seats and had to adapt some spare parts, the engine horns are electrical terminals and the exaust tips aluminum tubing 3mm.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That looks nice. If they removed all the logos, did the Academy box not call it a Ferrari?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Beautiful paint. Beautiful car.

Ferris Bueller used a kit car of the real thing.


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

scottnkat, you're right the Academy box says "European Sports car" nothing about Ferrari.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful! The paint looks absolutely perfect. Very sharp and clean, well done!


----------



## boss89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful build.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Very well done. I might just look for that kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Perfect build! Paint job, details and above all how you turned it into a "real" Ferrari. Love it. Looks like I might get into building a vintage Ferrari myself.


----------

